# Comment automatiser et modifier les commentaires de centaines de fichiers ?



## Yeux (1 Octobre 2020)

Comment automatiser et modifier les commentaires de centaines de fichiers ?

Automator ? autre ?

Je cherche un utilitaire simple et si possible gratuit.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------

